# Pressing rhinestones on vinyl or polyester sports jerseys



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with pressing rhinestones on vinyl or polyester sports jerseys?

I was wondering two things.......

1) Will the rhinestones stick on this vinyl or polyester sports jersey material (and through washings)?

2) Can the transfer film of jersey numbers take an additional 20-30 seconds of heat pressing so I can apply the rhinestones after the transfer film has been applied?

Can anyone who has experienced this shed any light on it for me?

Thanks!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The vinyl should be ok as long as you use a teflon sheet to protect it from the heat press. As far as the polyester jersey the only thing I could see you might have a problem with is to make sure you do not get the stones in the holes. So you may not be able to use a template they may need to be hand done.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Stones dont stick to vinyl once u wash it you will have a collection of stones in the washer
I do agree with the holes part


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend you put rhinestones on the "mesh" jerseys unless its the mini mesh jersey where the holes are almose non-existent. I have had no problems putting them on "solid" weave polyester baseball and/or cheer uniforms.


----------



## TRStarnes (Apr 23, 2013)

My daughter's cheer team is now deciding to add rhinestones to their uniforms which are sublimated 88% Polyester 12% Spandex is it possible to heat press the rhinestones on and if so what temp?


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

You can add rhinestones to that regular pressing of 325 degrees for 10-15 seconds. Sublimation is also a heating process and much hotter and much longer, just make sure to use teflon or the print will get messed up..
If you use Parchment paper you need to change paper alot as the ink can get transfered


----------

